# Dirty water backs up into Kemore Dishwasher



## rsmith0399 (Apr 25, 2010)

We have a Kenmore dishwasher, model 665.16462300.

It washes dishes fine. And if we use it every day it works fine.

But if it sets a few days we find about 1/2" of water in the bottom that has a bad smell.

The dishwasher drain has a high loop under the sind and then empties into the garbage disposal. I have run the disposal with the water in the sink running full blast and it does not cause it to back up into the dishwasher.

I replaced the little flapper valve by the food grinder in the dishwasher but it did not make a difference. Is ther another check valve somewhere?

Thanks!
Ron


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't think it is backing up I think it isn't draining properly to begin with. Somewhere there there should be a screen on the discharge to be cleaned I think. Not really sure. I've had that problem before and could always clear it by cleaning something somewhere.


----------



## rsmith0399 (Apr 25, 2010)

It's empty after a wash cycle. 

I don't see any screens or check valves in the parts list.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm going to move this to 'appliances'


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

what do you call a high loop? How much higher than the disposal outlet is it?


----------



## rsmith0399 (Apr 25, 2010)

6 to 8" higher than the disposal inlet.
About 2.5" from the top rim of the sink.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah, sounds like it's coming from sink. does your sink drain slow or do you fill it to the top for some reason-either could cause this...usually on that d/w there's a check valve [rubber flapper] built into the hose that connects to the hose from the d/w drain port-see if that's ok....another possibilty is; it's fresh water [from a weeping inlet valve] and your d/w is loaded with crud [happens to the best of familys] so the two mix...to check that;turn water off for a few days and see what happens.


----------

